# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 8B847CC23753A33E727A536C08530CE3

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 8B847CC23753A33E727A536C08530CE3 
Размер в байтах: 63559554

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:14, в том числе:
 безопасные:8
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## Dega

результаты , к сожалению, мне не помогли разобраться в этом вопросе

----------

